# Hygetropin 100 iu kits??



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

Awryt guys, first time posting on this site. I've been looking for some advice on gh, as I've found out you really need to do your research to find out if you're wasting your money or not. My question is can u get genuine Hygetropin 100 iu kits? Is it just the 200 iu kits? If so what colour tops are the 100 iu kits? Thanks.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Dr lins 100iu are yellow tribal top, original hyge only come in 200iu and are green pinwheel tops.


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

As I thought, no green top 100 iu kits? Have u used Hyge? If so, is iu worth the money?


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Been jabbing 8iu a day of 100iu brown top hyges .com.cn... don't think i'm getting anything at all, i have various orders with other suppliers that should all be arriving any day now... so hoping for that old CTS, aching joints again..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bob & Weave said:


> Been jabbing 8iu a day of 100iu brown top hyges .com.cn... don't think i'm getting anything at all, i have various orders with other suppliers that should all be arriving any day now... so hoping for that old CTS, aching joints again..


Not surprising really considering the brown tops are fakes...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> As I thought, no green top 100 iu kits? Have u used Hyge? If so, is iu worth the money?


No 100iu green tops, I've used dr lins hyge for the last 6 months and now using original hygene. Have I benefited, yes, I've had improved sleep, my injuries, mainly lower back have been a lot better and also I've stayed leaner than I would have without it. is it worth the money? for me, no probably not.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting 100-200iu to run after my Achilles Tendon surgery, think it'll help recovery?!

Never ran GH before, only peptides but can't be 4rsed running peptides at the moment...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> I'm thinking of getting 100-200iu to run after my Achilles Tendon surgery, think it'll help recovery?!
> 
> Never ran GH before, only peptides but can't be 4rsed running peptides at the moment...


I reckon it'll definitely help with that mate.


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

So the best Hygetropin is the 200 iu green tops? It's confusing trying to get real stuff. Is the com.cn stuff any good?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> So the best Hygetropin is the 200 iu green tops? It's confusing trying to get real stuff. Is the com.cn stuff any good?


Apperently not, although some would say yes, I wouldn't use them though.

they do the 100iu brown tops and 200iu blue I think


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

What's the best stuff then? Cheers


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hygene, hygetropin (originals) 200iu


----------



## turkey76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,I have received original hyge in 100 iu ( black top ) and robsta has posted pictures of it as well.I havnt started using it yet though as I still have novotropin to get through.My source is usually spot on fyi.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

turkey76 said:


> Hi,I have received original hyge in 100 iu ( black top ) and robsta has posted pictures of it as well.I havnt started using it yet though as I still have novotropin to get through.My source is usually spot on fyi.


100iu Hygene kits are available yes. Black tops, pinwheel.

to make life easy, as there are far too many versions of Hyges out now, most being replica's and fakes, is to only buy the boxes* without* a website printed on the box.

you only want the word Hygene in the bottom right of your box.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> So the best Hygetropin is the 200 iu green tops? It's confusing trying to get real stuff. Is the com.cn stuff any good?


I've Been using .com.cn 100 browns for 3 months with good results, the batch I'm using tested 26 so they have gh in them, I no its not as high as we have seen but I'm happy as there's a load of sh!t doing the rounds atm


----------



## miknies (Jan 21, 2013)

i have some hygetropin (hygetropin.cn at the cover) 100iu with yellow tops but without a tribal. anybody know if they were produced too? or are these fakes?

anybody used them before?


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

miknies said:


> i have some hygetropin (hygetropin.cn at the cover) 100iu with yellow tops but without a tribal. anybody know if they were produced too? or are these fakes?
> 
> anybody used them before?


IF they do not have the tribal tops they are either very old or fake. Go to the Hygetropin.cn website and enter the anti-counterfiet serial number to check


----------

